# SETI@Home Wow!-Event 2014



## Terminator_1 (Jul 19, 2014)

SETI.Germany invites all BOINC teams to the SETI@Home Wow!-Event 2014. It takes place from Thu 15th August, 16.00 UTC, until Thu 29th August 2014, 16.00 UTC.
We cordially ask all team leaders to forward the invitation to their team. Information about the Wow! Race 2014, an exciting race concept and a registration form can be found here:
http://www.seti-germany.de/Wow/anmeldung.php?&lang=en
SETI.Germany wishes you and your team members much fun with the Wow! Event 2014.

Many Greatings: Terminator


----------



## Terminator_1 (Jul 20, 2014)

Hello, my Friends from Team TECHPOWERUP,i hope a lot of Members join to the Event.

Many Greatings: Terminator


----------



## Terminator_1 (Jul 26, 2014)

Hello my friends from Team  TECHPOWERUP, you are cordially invited to the event.

Many Greatings: Terminator


----------



## Terminator_1 (Aug 11, 2014)

Terminator_1 said:


> Hello my friends from Team  TECHPOWERUP, you are cordially invited to the event.
> 
> Many Greatings: Terminator



SETI.Germany invites all Members and Friends from TECHPOWERUP to the SETI@Home Wow!-Event 2014.

Many Greetings: Terminator


----------



## Terminator_1 (Aug 15, 2014)

Hello to all.The Event start in 2 hours and 40 Minutes.SETI.Germany invites all Members to the SETI@Home Wow!-Event 2014.Everyone is welcome.
Register here: http://www.seti-germany.de/Wow/anmeldung.php?lang=de&lang=en

Many Greetings: Terminator


----------



## Terminator_1 (Aug 20, 2014)

SETI.Germany invites all Members to the SETI@Home Wow!-Event 2014.Everyone is welcome.Register here:

http://www.seti-germany.de/Wow/anmeldung.php?&lang=en

Many Greetings: Terminator


----------



## Terminator_1 (Aug 30, 2014)

The Wow! -Event 2014 is over. We have 838 Registrations and 136 Teams set a new Record.
SETI.Germany thanks all participants.

Congratiolation to all Winners:

http://www.seti-germany.de/Wow/sieger.php?&lang=en

We would be delighted if you would join in 2015 and again.

Many Greetings: Terminator


----------

